
Austin Just Scared Off 1 of Its 'Biggest Supporters' in Silicon Valley - dddrh
http://austininno.streetwise.co/2016/02/25/austin-airbnb-ruling-tech-investors-city-council-vote/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
This sounds like a "with friends like these..." case.

